# Food Safety News Tue 12/3/2019



## daveomak.fs (Dec 3, 2019)

Food Safety News
Tue 12/3/2019 4:01 AM





Email not displaying properly?  View it in your browser. 





















* ‘Local’ farms study offers food safety snapshot; it’s more than common sense*
By Cookson Beecher on Dec 03, 2019 12:05 am A noted food-safety expert says she’s pleased with how much information about local farms and food safety is contained in a recently released needs assessment survey report, but she also admitted to being surprised at one of the unexpected that surfaced in the report. According to the report, some local food producers were confident in...  Continue Reading


* Study backs up rise of Salmonella infantis in poultry*
By News Desk on Dec 03, 2019 12:03 am The trend of finding Salmonella infantis in poultry products is increasing, according to researchers. European regulation on fresh poultry specifically mentions only Salmonella enteritidis or Salmonella typhimurium as a food safety criterion so considers chicken meat contaminated with other Salmonella species as compliant. Regulation (EC) No 2073/2005 on microbiological criteria for foodstuffs sets Salmonella food safety...  Continue Reading


* California animal confinement law will touch sales from out-of-state*
By Dan Flynn on Dec 03, 2019 12:02 am California in 2020 is scheduled to begin implementing more stringent animal confinement standards for in-state and out-of-state producers who sell certain animal products the state. The new law was overwhelmingly approved in 2018 by California voters as Proposition 12. It covers breeding pigs, veal calves, and egg-laying hens kept on farms. California voters first passed...  Continue Reading



* FDA issues warning letters to cereal, CBD companies*
By News Desk on Dec 03, 2019 12:00 am As part of its enforcement activities, the Food and Drug Administration sends warning letters to entities under its jurisdiction. Some letters are not posted for public view until weeks or months after they are sent. Business owners have 15 days to respond to FDA warning letters. Warning letters often are not issued until a company...  Continue Reading


* Treat the water; then mitigate other romaine problems*
By Stephen Ostroff on Dec 02, 2019 07:36 pm Opinion Stephen M. Ostroff is a former deputy commissioner for foods at the Food and Drug Administration. He wrote this column recently. Exactly a year ago, during Thanksgiving week, I was involved in the government’s decision to recommend removing romaine lettuce from grocery store shelves and restaurants. We also advised people not to eat any romaine they...  Continue Reading


----------

